# 1020 electrical problems



## fmtfireman (May 21, 2010)

I have a 1020 gas with some serious electrical issues. The tractor has been "rewired" by more than one person unfortunately, so Im trying to fix it properly. It has been converted to a delco style alt. which I think is correct. I am trying to find some type of a wiring diagram to help me along. I have the parts manual which dosent help a bit and my dealer told me they dont have the diagram for it. "go figure" After two or three owners the colors and wires have all been sliced, spliced and changed. My main concern is the wires from ign to starter and coil etc. the ones that make it run. Any help would certainly be appreciated. By the way I looked to buy an IT maunual but im not sure if it will help.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Is there something in particular that is not working or you are just wanting to rewire it in general unrelated to an issue?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum MTFIREMAN! My 316 was in the same situation as you're in now. I just ripped it all out and started over, and simplified where possible, illiminating all the safety items. Never had a problem since. By parts manual, do you mean shop manual? Have you looked on Ebay to see if you could find a schematic there?


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

Either do what Bott says or ring it out with an ohmmeter. But what Bott says will be much more certain, plus you get rid of splices.


----------



## fmtfireman (May 21, 2010)

Bott- no its a parts manual JD told me service manual didnt have a diagram. I find that hard to believe thats why I asked about the IT manual.

Kau- Im not sure if the previous owner has the starter, coil, and distributor wired correct.
The switched wire goes to the "s" on the starter , not sure what goes on the "R" pin. In an auto that pin is not used often. The points should be on the "neg" side of the coil what goes to the pos? Is it the ign hot wire? All of this Is sorta messed up due to the delco style alt "rewire" I wont even get into the gauges and lights at this point HAHA


----------



## fmtfireman (May 21, 2010)

Did I miss something, I used to see a reply from "Bott" but its not there now


----------



## fmtfireman (May 21, 2010)

Nevermind I see what Happened


----------



## leadarrows (May 16, 2010)

fmtfireman said:


> I have a 1020 gas with some serious electrical issues. The tractor has been "rewired" by more than one person unfortunately, so Im trying to fix it properly. It has been converted to a delco style alt. which I think is correct. I am trying to find some type of a wiring diagram to help me along. I have the parts manual which dosent help a bit and my dealer told me they dont have the diagram for it. "go figure" After two or three owners the colors and wires have all been sliced, spliced and changed. My main concern is the wires from ign to starter and coil etc. the ones that make it run. Any help would certainly be appreciated. By the way I looked to buy an IT maunual but im not sure if it will help.


I have a shop manual for my 1964 1020. I don't have it here with me tonight but I can have it here tomorrow night. I should be able to scan the schematic and post what you need. Or we can take some pictures up close on mine. I will help if I can. I rewired mine with a factory harness about twenty years ago.


----------

